# Can Clay pots affect PH??



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I am using clay pots in my 10 gal tank and when I tested the water it tests at 8.7 - there is nothing in the tank accept plastic plants and river pebbles. Its the exact same water I use in my 55 gal and it tests at 7.8 - and there are NO clay pots in the 55, just gravel, slate rock and plastic plants. Could it be the pots?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I wonder if clay pots would be considered porous inturn raising ph levels slightly. I've never noticed it, but it may make a difference in such a small tank. how odd.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Ive searched the net and cannot find anything that says they will - but apparently those I have are!


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

ph is a measure of how basic or acidic your water is. a higher number=more basic, a lower number = more acidic. 7 is neutral. the clay pot may be releasing some kind of basic material into the water, such as calcium.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I have terra cotta pots in all my tanks and it hasn`t changed the pH which stays below 5.8. Do you have driftwood in the 55 gal? What`s the pH in the tap water before you put it in the tanks? Are you adding any conditioners or salt to the water?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

PH of my tap water is around 7.4 - no driftwood in the 55 and now that I remember, I did add salt to the 10 gal but from what I have read, salt should not raise the ph..


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Salt raises pH. Problem solved. Do a test with a glass of water and some salt.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

pH, potencial of hydrogen, is all about the balence of hydronium ions and some other type of ion. If the clay you are using creates either one of these ions, it will change your pH


----------

